# 2008 350Z Customized for Sale! (Austin, TX)



## Bimmerx53 (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a Silver 2008 350Z up for sale in Austin Texas with 69000 miles on it.

Upgrades Include:
-Headlight shapers
-Aftermarket Exhaust System (Sounds BEAUTIFUL)
-Aftermarket Intake System 
-Blacked out Rims

Other notable specs about this car include that it's a full manual transmission for all you enthusiasts out there! 

Here's a link to the picture in my google drive: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7ppWVSAlqjWSElHMnB1b1hIMGM/view?usp=sharing

More pictures and videos are coming soon! If you're interested, or you know anyone who would be interested please don't hesitate to PM me!

ASKING price is $17,500 but feel free to make offers!


----------

